# What computers are the best for creating websites and apps?



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

I need to know what computers are the best for creating and maintaining websites and apps, for graphic design for creating logos and any software that is best for this as well please please.

Another way to put my request is; If you are starting a company that creates websites and apps which computers would you use? 

I would appreciate if anyone answering could include links to suppliers of the computers they would recommend.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

In terms of which computers to use, I would suggest that you listen to suggestions from your software team, as to what type of device they prefer (Desktop/Laptop etc.,). The brand to go for? Well it's arbitrary, really - just go for the best local deal you can find. (Personally, I am impressed with Hewlitt-Packard)
As for useful Software:
Writing code: Notepad++
Testing Platform (Mysql and PHP): Xampp
Graphics: Gimp
Logos: Cooltext
All of which are Open Source (free)


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a very broad question. 
Websites, anything works, pretty much. Probably not a Chrome book from what I understand, but otherwise anything will be fine. 
Apps, what kind of apps? For example, if you wanted to make iPhone apps you would need to get an Apple computer to develop on. 

Though really, I'd just echo Jim's advice. The people who know how to do this stuff know what hardware they need. (and if you don't have anyone who could answer this problem, you have bigger issues!)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dell, HP, and Lenovo have great business lines that outshine their consumer products in terms of quality, reliability, warranty, service, and performance. If you plan to run a business get the right tools and not some cheap Acer or eMachine computers that are made to be disposable, it also promotes a better view of your company in your clients eyes.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

JiminSA said:


> In terms of which computers to use, I would suggest that you listen to suggestions from your software team, as to what type of device they prefer (Desktop/Laptop etc.,). The brand to go for? Well it's arbitrary, really - just go for the best local deal you can find. (Personally, I am impressed with Hewlitt-Packard)
> As for useful Software:
> Writing code: Notepad++
> Testing Platform (Mysql and PHP): Xampp
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

Ent said:


> That's a very broad question.
> Websites, anything works, pretty much. Probably not a Chrome book from what I understand, but otherwise anything will be fine.
> Apps, what kind of apps? For example, if you wanted to make iPhone apps you would need to get an Apple computer to develop on.
> 
> Though really, I'd just echo Jim's advice. The people who know how to do this stuff know what hardware they need. (and if you don't have anyone who could answer this problem, you have bigger issues!)


Thanks for the reply. Yes I that us why I am asking so I know what to ask for when I employ people as I have just finished university and I am starting my own company, part of it will eventually provide services for creating websites but I am at the very beginning of my business journey so I am just getting as much info as I can now for when I set up the web development department of my business in the next year . I appreciate your help.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Dell, HP, and Lenovo have great business lines that outshine their consumer products in terms of quality, reliability, warranty, service, and performance. If you plan to run a business get the right tools and not some cheap Acer or eMachine computers that are made to be disposable, it also promotes a better view of your company in your clients eyes.


Thanks for the reply. Yes that is exactly what I want, I want my business to have the best systems available so that my customers view my company as a the most professional company in the area so the most desirable to utilise. Would you advise using different computers for developing mobile apps than the Dell, HP, and Lenovo you cited above? I ask because some one else has said I would be best getting an Apple computer for this. I appreciate your help.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Please look at this excellent article regarding mobile App development, which should also be helpful ... (they do not appear to suggest specific device preferences and IMHO I believe that by using Google Chrome Browser's 'inspect" option via a right-click on a webpage, your programmer(s) will be sufficiently able to see how their apps look on mobile devices).


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

JiminSA said:


> Please look at this excellent article regarding mobile App development, which should also be helpful ... (they do not appear to suggest specific device preferences and IMHO I believe that by using Google Chrome Browser's 'inspect" option via a right-click on a webpage, your programmer(s) will be sufficiently able to see how their apps look on mobile devices).


Thanks a lot I appreciate your help I will read this asap.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

After having used PC's for years just over a year ago I switched to a Mac and haven't looked back. I find it easier to develop on the Mac than I ever did on a PC.

The key question to ask is what applications am I going to use for development. Once you have decided on that then choose the best computer to run those on. Choose one with sufficient storage and memory and with at least one good hi-res monitor, two monitors is really useful when developing one with the 'live' site on and the other with your coding environment on, it saves switching between windows. Also ensure that you develop for small screened devices as they are being used extensively now for browsing web sites.

Remember to test in as many browsers as possible. I use Firefox with the Web Developer extension as my main development browser but then check in Chrome, Safari & IE (I don't have access to Edge).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Antwish said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes that is exactly what I want, I want my business to have the best systems available so that my customers view my company as a the most professional company in the area so the most desirable to utilise. Would you advise using different computers for developing mobile apps than the Dell, HP, and Lenovo you cited above? I ask because some one else has said I would be best getting an Apple computer for this. I appreciate your help.


If your software supports Apple then that is an option as well, I personally don't like the Apple or the premium they charge but that's just me, Apple is very popular among many.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

colinsp said:


> After having used PC's for years just over a year ago I switched to a Mac and haven't looked back. I find it easier to develop on the Mac than I ever did on a PC.
> 
> The key question to ask is what applications am I going to use for development. Once you have decided on that then choose the best computer to run those on. Choose one with sufficient storage and memory and with at least one good hi-res monitor, two monitors is really useful when developing one with the 'live' site on and the other with your coding environment on, it saves switching between windows. Also ensure that you develop for small screened devices as they are being used extensively now for browsing web sites.
> 
> Remember to test in as many browsers as possible. I use Firefox with the Web Developer extension as my main development browser but then check in Chrome, Safari & IE (I don't have access to Edge).


Thanks a lot this information is very informative and what I need to know, another person has just stated Apple charge a premium, can you tell me how much this is and what you actually get for paying a premium? Thanks again.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> If your software supports Apple then that is an option as well, I personally don't like the Apple or the premium they charge but that's just me, Apple is very popular among many.


Thanks again for the reply. How much is the premium and what is it you pay a premium to get?


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

In answer to your question about Apple computers generally spec for spec they are more expensive than a PC from a premium manufacturer. The amount more expensive varies depending on spec. An Apple computer comes with software that you have to pay for on a PC, for example M$ Office Vs Apples' equivalent. Also people generally keep Mac's longer than PC's as they don't need to be updated every 2 years or so as they are still performant. If you look at Total Cost Of Ownership a Mac and PC are pretty similar.

I sound like an 'Apple Fan Boy' but it took me many years to make the switch and there are some things they don't do well, I hate iTunes and how it works but there is no real choice if you have an iPhone.

Regardless of computer your choice of software should come first then and only then choose the best computer to run that on.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

colinsp said:


> In answer to your question about Apple computers generally spec for spec they are more expensive than a PC from a premium manufacturer. The amount more expensive varies depending on spec. An Apple computer comes with software that you have to pay for on a PC, for example M$ Office Vs Apples' equivalent. Also people generally keep Mac's longer than PC's as they don't need to be updated every 2 years or so as they are still performant. If you look at Total Cost Of Ownership a Mac and PC are pretty similar.
> 
> I sound like an 'Apple Fan Boy' but it took me many years to make the switch and there are some things they don't do well, I hate iTunes and how it works but there is no real choice if you have an iPhone.
> 
> Regardless of computer your choice of software should come first then and only then choose the best computer to run that on.


Thanks again for your time Colinsp. Is there any particular software you would recommend for graphic design, website and app development? Thanks.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

For graphics / photo editing I use Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator is also used by some developers. If you want a WYSIWYG development environment the Adobe Dreamweaver is well used. For PHP development I use PHPStorm and for an enhanced text editor Text Wrangler although on a PC Notepad++ is excellent. For FTP I use Filezilla. I also use Rapid Weaver and FileMaker Pro. Most of these are paid for programmes that run on both Mac and PC although some are Mac only because that is what I use.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

colinsp said:


> For graphics / photo editing I use Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator is also used by some developers. If you want a WYSIWYG development environment the Adobe Dreamweaver is well used. For PHP development I use PHPStorm and for an enhanced text editor Text Wrangler although on a PC Notepad++ is excellent. For FTP I use Filezilla. I also use Rapid Weaver and FileMaker Pro. Most of these are paid for programmes that run on both Mac and PC although some are Mac only because that is what I use.


Thanks mate I really appreciate the help.


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

Antwish said:


> Thanks again for your time Colinsp. Is there any particular software you would recommend for graphic design, website and app development? Thanks.


Not directed at me but I will give my input.

For graphic design I utilize the Adobe Suite, from Photoshop to Illustrator to InDesign (really just depending on what you are looking to do), I know JiminSA recommended GIMP, you can use that but honestly it is horrendous GUI (no offense JiminSA), so much so it is rather frequently the butt of jokes. Because of Photoshop's essential dominance, it is the defacto standard.

Website/App Development.

You have a number of tools to pick from which again depends on what you are planning to write. Tools best for Android apps to web apps, etc. For web development I like to use Atom Text Editor (open source and free), you can take a look at Visual Studio which has a free edition.


----------



## Antwish (Jan 20, 2017)

EspressoBean said:


> Not directed at me but I will give my input.
> 
> For graphic design I utilize the Adobe Suite, from Photoshop to Illustrator to InDesign (really just depending on what you are looking to do), I know JiminSA recommended GIMP, you can use that but honestly it is horrendous GUI (no offense JiminSA), so much so it is rather frequently the butt of jokes. Because of Photoshop's essential dominance, it is the defacto standard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply I appreciate your help.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing that gets to me, is those designers that use full screened wide monitors.
A lot of use do not always have a wide screen or do not have their browser set to full screen and one must scroll to see the full page width.
They need to stop using the full screen mode or design pages to auto adjust to users screen width.
It was a lot worst when the "Flat Screens" first came out.

Now, I am off my "Soap Box".


----------



## EspressoBean (Feb 29, 2016)

DaveA said:


> One thing that gets to me, is those designers that use full screened wide monitors.
> A lot of use do not always have a wide screen or do not have their browser set to full screen and one must scroll to see the full page width.
> They need to stop using the full screen mode or design pages to auto adjust to users screen width.
> It was a lot worst when the "Flat Screens" first came out.
> ...


Well they should be doing that already with responsive websites.


----------

